# Harburg am 04.02.6?



## Christian_74 (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

fährt jemanden am Samstag in Harburg? Habe Lust mal wieder ein Ausflug dort zu machen aber bräuchte jemanden der sich dort auskennt. 

Würde so eine enstpannte Runde zwischen 30-40km anpeilen. Gegebenfalls könnte ich mit noch ein Freund kommen.

Jemand Lust?

Grüße,


Christian


----------



## Tracer (1. Februar 2006)

Hi!
Wollte auch Samstag eine Runde ( +/- 3 Std. / Tempo:langsam) durch die HaBe fahren!
Wir könnten uns um 12 Uhr bei der Kärtner Hütte treffen...
Meine Orientierung in den Habe´s ist nicht die beste...aber mehr als verfahren werden wir uns nicht!
Sanz...was ist mit euch loss...letztes Jahr wart ihr fast bei jede Tour dabei und jetz?....sag plus nicht ihr wollt mit eurem liebsten Rennräder unterwegs sein!
Gruss
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Februar 2006)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Sanz...was ist mit euch loss...letztes Jahr wart ihr fast bei jede Tour dabei und jetz?....sag plus nicht ihr wollt mit eurem liebsten Rennräder unterwegs sein!
> Gruss
> Willy




Genau...... !!

Wenn ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht habe(Jaha..In meinem Alter braucht man sowas )und die Boden/Wetterverhältnisse es zulassen,bin ich doch endlich auch mal wieder dabei!

Nilsi


----------



## Sanz (1. Februar 2006)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Wollte auch Samstag eine Runde ( +/- 3 Std. / Tempo:langsam) durch die HaBe fahren!
> Wir könnten uns um 12 Uhr bei der Kärtner Hütte treffen...
> Meine Orientierung in den Habe´s ist nicht die beste...aber mehr als verfahren werden wir uns nicht!
> ...



Ich verbiete mir das Wort mit dem R in diesem Mountainbikeforum! 

Ich weiss gar nicht, wie Du darauf kommst, daß ich immer mit dem RR unterwegs bin 

Zum Beweis sehen wir uns am Samstag 12.00 Uhr an der KH 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Februar 2006)

Super! Dann sind wir ja schon manche. Und wenn es schneien sollte, dann wird es erstmal lustig  

Kartner Hütte passt 1A und 12 Uhr ist wohl auch der Schlafmuffel und das Frühstück durch. Ich Trage das Termin mal im LMB ein.

Bis Samstag!


----------



## opelics (2. Februar 2006)

mist, ich wär auch gern gekommen. leider muß ich sa und so arbeiten....hoffentlich bleibt das nicht die letzte tour.

wo is eigendlich die kärnter hütte??? wie kommt man von der a 250 dort hin???


mfg opelics


----------



## Sofax (2. Februar 2006)

opelics schrieb:
			
		

> mist, ich wär auch gern gekommen. leider muß ich sa und so arbeiten....hoffentlich bleibt das nicht die letzte tour.
> 
> wo is eigendlich die kärnter hütte??? wie kommt man von der a 250 dort hin???
> 
> ...



An der Bushaltestelle "Haake" an der B73


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Februar 2006)

Na denn viel Spaß euch allen!
Diesesmal kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, bin am WE in Westfalen, außerdem hat mich die Schnodderseuche voll erwischt. 

Nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei 

Gruß
Manni


----------



## hoedsch (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte man bei Euch noch mitfahren? Ich habe zwar kein MTB aber dafür ein Crossrad, das hat bisher in den Harburger Bergen immer gereicht. Was fahrt ihr dort für Strecken? Falls ihr nicht nur Sand- und Schlammstrecken fahrt würde ich gern mal dazustossen.

Clemens


----------



## Sanz (3. Februar 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> könnte man bei Euch noch mitfahren? Ich habe zwar kein MTB aber dafür ein Crossrad, das hat bisher in den Harburger Bergen immer gereicht. Was fahrt ihr dort für Strecken? Falls ihr nicht nur Sand- und Schlammstrecken fahrt würde ich gern mal dazustossen.
> 
> Clemens



Bei der DM haben wir ja gesehen, was mit einem Crossrad abwärts möglich ist 

Andre


----------



## Christian_74 (3. Februar 2006)

Ja, das wird peinlich für mtb-Fahrer mit unseren dicken Rohren und masiven Federungen.  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. Februar 2006)

MoinMoin,

Hat sich was mit Schönheitsschlaf,ich muß arbeiten  und bin somit leider raus !Das kann doch nicht wahr sein,die ganze Woche fast nix zu tun und dann wenn man was vor hat brennt der Baum  !! 

Happy Trails euch und ich hoffe das war nicht die letzte Tour !

Nilsi


----------



## Silvi (4. Februar 2006)

Moin,

nachdem der Asphalt für Mäntel ohne Profil, also Ihr wisst welches Radl ich meine, denn dieses Wort darf hier ja nicht erwähnt werden   , viel zu rutschig ist, bin ich auch dabei.

Bis gleich sozusagen.

Silvi


----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2006)

So ein Mist  Es hatte sich die "Verklebung" des Schlauches am Ventil aufgelöst. Wir sind dann noch eine Runde gefahren, aber Spaß sieht anders aus. Hoffe ihr seid gut rum gekommen. Ich hab leider noch ne Bodenprobe genommen... Wär ich doch ein wenig auf dem Asphalt geschrubbt.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Februar 2006)

Jop war ganz schön glatt, es kam bei uns auch reichlich zu Bodenkontakt. Aber zumindestens keine Verletzten. 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (5. Februar 2006)

Auch wenn die ein oder anderen vorzeitig aussteigen mussten, war es doch noch eine nette glatte Runde,

bis demnächst,

Doris


----------



## Silvi (6. Februar 2006)

Also es gibt die Geschichte von den 10 kleinen Negerlein....

...Ich könnte auch schreiben 8 kleine Moutainbiker trafen sich im Wald....

Der eine verlor schleichender Weise Luft, der nächste rutschte auf schneebedeckter Eisfläche aus, prellte sich die Hand und die Hinterradbremse war danach dann leider auch nicht mehr funktionsfähig....

So schied einer nach dem anderen aus, weil der jeweilige Partner ebenfalls die Tour beendete, waren zum Schluss noch vier kleine Mountainbiker übrig.

Wer hat gewonnen? Wer konnte sich gegen die Widrigkeiten bis zum Schluss durchsetzen?  

Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (6. Februar 2006)

Negerlein waren wir wohl. Aber von den ganzen Prellungen von den Stürzen. Keiner von uns hat es geschafft, ohne Bodenkontakt zur Hütte wieder zu fahren. Aber glücklicherweise nur Kleinigkeiten. 

Jedenfalls eine Tour, die in der Errinnerungen bleiben wird und die man am Lagerfeuer mit anderen Horror-Geschichten mal rauspacken kann.  Ich hatte jedenfalls Spaß obwohl den Stress ewig auf Achtung zu fahren. 

Und da die Strapatzen nicht genug wahren, haben wir uns noch ein bisschen verfahren. Da wir nicht wussten, wie wir zurück kommen sollten, haben wir uns eine Tragepartie durch den Dickicht des Waldes gegöhnt, um nacher den selben Weg runterzugehen.


----------



## jab (6. Februar 2006)

Moin allerseits!

Die Stelle an der wir falsch gefahren (gelaufen) sind musste ich mir am Sonntag unbedingt noch mal ansehen. Wir hätten einfach noch etwas weiter geradeaus rollen müssen, ich war nur etwas zu früh der Meinung gewesen, dass wir falsch sind. Richtung Fischbeker Heide wurde es dann aber streckenweise noch eisiger, sodass wir nicht wirklich etwas verpasst haben.

André: Ich hoffe, deiner Hand und deiner Bremse geht es wieder besser!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Christian_74 (6. Februar 2006)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich könnte auch schreiben 8 kleine Moutainbiker trafen sich im Wald....



Wir könnten eigentlich schon auf 10 kommen. Denn als wir schon die Bikes an der Hütte in die Autos verpackt hatten, erschien noch ein Paar von Biker. Sie hatten das Termin im Forum gelesen, aber kamen erst um 12:30.

Also waren wir gar nicht los gefahren, und schon hatten wir bereits unsere ersten 2 Mountainbiker verloren. 

@jab, du bist am Sonntag wieder dort gefahren? Mann, muß man dafür Lust haben!  Ich bin gestern ein Stückchen zwischen Elbe und Meckelfeld gefahren. Aber nur Flachland und als Spaziergang .


----------



## Tracer (6. Februar 2006)

.....es scheint so als ob ihr doch ein wenig spass hatte.
Ich konnte leider nicht kommen...wie es im Leben ist, kamm etwas dazwischen!
Also bis bald!
Willy


----------

